# Living Quarters in the regs



## jmackenzie_15 (17 Jul 2005)

Im considering transferring to a regular force unit.... im leaning towards PPCLI at the moment... id like to live in edmonton... ive lived in a small town forever and I hate it.
Would be nice to try something different!

One question I have that I can't seem to find out about is, where do you live if youre a single guy in the regiment?
Do only families get PMQs? I would assume that you can just rent an apartment or a home somewhere in the city like anyone else
but I could be wrong?

thanks!


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (17 Jul 2005)

bump


----------



## Trinity (17 Jul 2005)

My understanding is single people cannot get PMQ's.

And PMQ's are just as expensive as a good mortgage.. so.. 
get a mortgage... own your own home...  better than paying
rent.


----------



## shado_wolf (18 Jul 2005)

If you were to join the regs and end up in edm you'ld probably live in shacks if your single.  If your an ncm, they are either singles or doubles.  The singlie is long and narrow and has a sink in it.  You share a shower and toilette with a neighbor.  A double is more L shaped and has its own shower and can, but you have a room mate.  You can get a small fridge and a microwave and may want to go on rations.  Or you can rent an apartment in town like anyone off the street.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (18 Jul 2005)

Do most guys live off base?

From what im hearing, the shacks dont seem to be satisfactory for alot of people.
(Poorly insulated, needs renovations badly, etc)

Is there a high demand for infantry soldiers? I heard alot of guys got out the last couple years, or are getting out, because of tour after tour
after tour.... theyre doing double shifts in a-stan now =/

If I told them i wanted 3VP in edmonton, is there a good chance they could get me there, or is placement a bit more random than that?

thanks!


----------



## GO!!! (18 Jul 2005)

Most guys live off base - only 2 in my platoon live in the shacks.

Yes, the shacks suck. Your chain of command can walk through your room whenever they want, you can hear yourneighbour banging his girlfriend, there is always blood/vomit/butts in the hallway saturday morning.  They are new, just small.

There is always a demand for infanteers, just as there is always lots of guys leaving. Turnover is huge (10-30%) every year.

There's no telling where they would send you if you signed up. They send you to the unit where the need is greatest.

In my experience, guys don't quit as a result of multiple tours. They quit because of the grief associated with garrisson routine, which in some units, demands just as much time away from home.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 392 (18 Jul 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> My understanding is single people cannot get PMQ's.



Depends on the base. I know when I was in G'town and here in Pet, single guys can get Q's no problem - depending on the vacancy rates of course. 



> And PMQ's are just as expensive as a good mortgage.. so..
> get a mortgage... own your own home...   better than paying
> rent.



Some bases' PMQ's are cheaper than others; i.e. $1000/mth for a row house in Ottawa   vs $400/mth for a 2 bdrm single house with garage in G'town. In any case, I agree - get a mortgage and own your own home instead of paying for nothing


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (18 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the info so far guys, its much appreciated!

So the odds of me going to whatever unit are just as good as the next? I would highly prefer 3VP over RCR, no offense to RCR, but ive lived here forever and would like to get out and see another part of the country.I have some friends in alberta that used to live here, and they recommended it lol.

I am also under the impression that nomatter where I go anyway, ill be moved around alot.Do infantry guys reposted to different bases often? I thought they were in the same regiment like, forever untill they wanted to switch =p

thanks!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Jul 2005)

Until you reach Sgt you won't get posted (or very rarely) in the Infantry.  Here in Shilo single guys got together and got PMQ's.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (18 Jul 2005)

Hmmmm... well i could live with that lol

How good are the chances that if I told them I would really like to go to 1 or 3VP, I would end up there?


----------



## GO!!! (18 Jul 2005)

You will undoubtedly be surprised at how often the army completely ignores what you "would really like"

Realistically, they will send you where they need you. Don't believe what anyone in uniform says until you have it in writing.

Period.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Jul 2005)

and even if its in writing don't believe them that your posted somewhere until your posted out of there years later.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Jul 2005)

so..... i guess odds arent good =p

thanks for the input.I guess ill just pray i get to go to edmonton.... thats where i would really love to be... i hate gagetown =/
from what i hear, shilo and pet arent very nice either


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Jul 2005)

Oh I can tell you all you want to know about Shilo if you wish.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (20 Jul 2005)

Is it as bad as they say? lol

Ive lived in a small town for years.Not a fan.
But hey, wherever they tell me to go, ill go.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Jul 2005)

all depends on your dependency status and what you like to do on your off time.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (20 Jul 2005)

What are the sourrounding communities like? how big are they?

I think its in manitoba though im not positive... is it cheap or expensive to live there?


----------



## Gunner (20 Jul 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> What are the sourrounding communities like? how big are they?
> 
> I think its in manitoba though im not positive... is it cheap or expensive to live there?



There are lots of small communities in southwestern Manitoba but the biggest around Shilo is Brandon.  Its approximately 40,000 people and has all the major services that you could want.  Main industries are focussed on agriculture (ie Simplot and Maple Leaf Foods) but it is a provincial and federal administration centre for the surrounding communities.  It also has a university that provides limited access to education (mainly undergraduate).  The university attracts alot of young people from the surrounding communities so the bar life it pretty good (or at least it was 12 years ago).  I don't compare it (cost wise) to the major urban centres that you could be posted to.

If Brandon doesn't fill your cultural requirement there is Winnipeg about 2 hours down the road or you can go south to Minot, North Dakota, etc.

I enjoyed my time in Brandon, I think it is a great community to raise children in and it is close enough to Shilo (20 Kms) that you can commute every day.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Jul 2005)

Heres a more relevant question, how are the women!?  ;D


----------



## Gunner (20 Jul 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Heres a more relevant question, how are the women!?   ;D



Let me put it this way.  A girl, upon reaching the age of majority, will often leave her small farming community or small northern community to attend Brandon University.   At university, it will be her first time away from home for a long period of time, she is lonely and will often head to the bars with her new friends (who are all new in Brandon and are all away from parental supervision for the first time).  While at the bars, they will meet well dressed, fit, young men, with money to spend on them.  

How do you think they are?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Jul 2005)

Expensive...

 ;D


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (20 Jul 2005)

lol thanks for all the input guys...

well when you put it that way, shilo doesnt sound so bad i guess. A town of 40,000 isnt bad, the biggest one around where i am now is 9,000 =p I could live with that.Winnipeg nearby would be nice as well.

Id still prefer edmonton,but what the hell =p
I think im going to shoot for ppcli and see where I end up.... at least ill kick and scream my way there as best I can =p


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Jul 2005)

If you got to base like Shilo that is remote or Gagetown you best have a car or a buddy with a car.
If your single you should do ok
If married I hope she can find a similar paying job. :


----------



## Rebel_RN (21 Jul 2005)

_                                       " Expensive"_

Shortbus that was priceless.


I have had the opportunity to speak with a few people who spent time at Shilo and while not all of them agreed as to how good/bad it was there, they did all agree that it wasn't the worst they had seen.


----------



## Gouki (21 Jul 2005)

To me, its more so the people and not the town itself. The town is crap but there are some good people here


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 Jul 2005)

It's the opposite where im living.Town of about 5,000. The town itself is nice, nice location, some things to do etc.The people however,
are most of the time, ignorant slobs.


----------



## mover1 (21 Jul 2005)

Shilo .  Its like Pictou with all the charm of Springhill.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (22 Jul 2005)

LOL...

great...

but, does it have the crime problems of truro? =p
so I could get all the current conveniences of my unit... id feel right at home. lol


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Jul 2005)

Too be honest I don't think crime is that bad around here (as of yet).


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (22 Jul 2005)

well regardless, theres no way it can be worse than pictou.Even then, if I end up edmonton, id be in party mode for at least a month.Id love to live there.I'll just expect to live in shilo and if it works out different... well then... to the liqour store I go


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> well regardless, theres no way it can be worse than pictou.Even then, if I end up edmonton, id be in party mode for at least a month.Id love to live there.I'll just expect to live in shilo and if it works out different... well then... to the liqour store I go



jmackenzie_15:

And immediately down the tubes you'll go.

Find something else (woodworking, automobile restoring, sports teams ... ANYTHING) to do rather than "to the liqour (sic) store I go".

Perhaps a remedial writing course to correct your various spelling and grammatical errors might fill the bill?


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (22 Jul 2005)

You're right, its very uncommon for 20 year old guys to do any drinking.It's unheard of these days.
What's more common, are old cranks with negative attitudes that have nothing to contribute except the need
to make unhelpful comments.


----------



## DogOfWar (22 Jul 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> You're right, its very uncommon for 20 year old guys to do any drinking.It's unheard of these days.
> What's more common, are old cranks with negative attitudes that have nothing to contribute except the need
> to make unhelpful comments.




God is that ever true. Not directed at the good CC but just in general I find it bizzarre how I get lectured about alcohol and its pitfalls by guys that 20 years ago were tying each other to chairs and putting funnels in there mouths at work on friday afternoon. Older military gents are notorious for this- this and makig snide remarks just because they feel its their duty to make the juniors feel worthless. Maybe the guys I work with wouldnt be so useless if they didnt keep getting told they are by the senior NCM's. 

Help and motivation is one thing- calling some one a useless tit and letting them spin their wheels on a mediocre career path is another. I will remember this when I get up there I hope so I can do my bit to chang things around a bit. Rant off guys sorry- I just saw some stuff today that I dont approve of. Not because it was "to harsh". Being harsh is fine- as long as it is constructive as well. Instead of "you are an asshat" say "you are an asshat- this is how you do it."


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2005)

jmackenzie_15 said:
			
		

> You're right, its very uncommon for 20 year old guys to do any drinking.It's unheard of these days.
> What's more common, are old cranks with negative attitudes that have nothing to contribute except the need
> to make unhelpful comments.



I think you'll be surprised by how uncommon it is for 20 year old _serious_ soldiers to go drinking.   They do - but not as much as "we" did when I was still a young crank with a negative attitude.

A positive step for the better in my opinion.

Let me know if you need any more unhelpful comments regarding spelling and grammar (I see you found the Spell Check button - it's an improvement.)


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (22 Jul 2005)

I've never used the spellcheck button, I decided it was better to use the effort to type properly to amuse someone so anal about very minor mistakes, such as yourself, rather than have to type another entire paragraph or two explaining why I type so carelessly.

I don't see how drinking in your off time affects your ability to perform as a soldier.As long as you are performing to a high standard, what should it matter what you choose to do on your own time? Some guys like to play sports and woodwork.I like to go out with my friends to a bar.

In no way is that unreasonable.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 Jul 2005)

Drinking each night is totally fine, **** go out, get wasted and don't crawl over the door mat until 3am, so long as you can get up early the next morning, hit PT, perform your duties respectively and efficiently, and do so in a cheery manner until the days run out. THAT is where most soldiers run into problems...

Enough side tracking, back to the women  ;D


----------



## mover1 (26 Jul 2005)

What ever you do and wherever you go. get your drivers licence. that way if you do go to  *shudder* Shilo. You have the means to go to Brandon and or Winnipeg to those bars. Just don't drink and drive.

Brandon is exactly like Truro though. I couldn't put my finger on what it reminded me of while I was there. But now I can put two and two together.


----------



## new recruit (26 Jul 2005)

Mover1,
 I was just reading the post. You mentioned Truro. Are you from there? I live there now. I'm getting sworn in on the 16 in Halifax.


----------

